# replacing Dell laptop optical drive



## cmartin0

I have a Dell inspiron 1420. The optical drive that comes with it won't burn DVD's so I want to get a CD/DVD burner combo drive in there. I checked the drive and it is IDE  not SATA. I found this drive on newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118006 I could probably find one on Dell's site but it would cost more.

Can I transfer the bezel from the Dell drive to the new drive? The bezel on the Dell drive pushes in with pressure tabs. The newegg drive looks like the bezel slides on. I know the new drive will work without the dell bezel but it would look better and I wouldn't have sharp edges.


----------



## johnb35

There is no guarantee that the drive from newegg would even fit in the dell.  I suggest paying the little extra money and getting an exact replacement for your model of laptop.


----------



## The_Other_One

It should work.  Pop the drive out and compare it to your current one.  You'll see most everything matches up.  The only problem I foresee is the faceplate.  It's non-standard on these Dell's.  You might be able to pop the old one off and stick it on the new drive, but the button/light might not match up correctly.  If you don't mind this, or don't mind running it without a faceplate, you should be fine.

BTW...  I have a 1420 as well.  I've swapped the drive out from a broken Vostro 1400 because my old drive would burn but then the disks would have errors.  I believe they used some pretty crummy drives in these systems...


----------



## cmartin0

The_Other_One said:


> It should work.  Pop the drive out and compare it to your current one.  You'll see most everything matches up.  The only problem I foresee is the faceplate.  It's non-standard on these Dell's.  You might be able to pop the old one off and stick it on the new drive, but the button/light might not match up correctly.  If you don't mind this, or don't mind running it without a faceplate, you should be fine.
> 
> BTW...  I have a 1420 as well.  I've swapped the drive out from a broken Vostro 1400 because my old drive would burn but then the disks would have errors.  I believe they used some pretty crummy drives in these systems...



I don't have any drives in front of me to compare too but the general shape looks like the picture from newegg. the bay looks like it can hold a drive with a flat bezel.

was the Vostro 1400 bezel the same as inspiron 1420?


----------



## The_Other_One

The bezel popped right off the other drive so I assme the same will happen with that new one.  But even so, as you said, it might work with the flat drive.  Just don't be surprised if it doesn't sit flush with the case and all.

As for the Vostro, it was identical to the Inspiron 1420.  It's really just the case color that differs.


----------



## cmartin0

OK. might as well give it a try


----------



## cmartin0

It worked! All I had to do is peal off both the bezels and swap them.


----------

